# Mega-Dosing MK-677



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2019)

*Mega-Dosing MK-677*

https://youtu.be/TP-s0TbCgjc


----------



## luncbeast (May 1, 2022)

Anyplace else I can see this video?  Looks like YouTube took it down along with most of your others...


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2022)

luncbeast said:


> Anyplace else I can see this video?  Looks like YouTube took it down along with most of your others...


huh?


----------



## luncbeast (May 15, 2022)

Arnold said:


> huh?


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2022)

oh well this was over 2.5 years ago, I guess the video was removed, what is your question?


----------



## luncbeast (May 15, 2022)

Nothing specific.  I generally watch/read everything I can on PEDs and I didn't recognize that title, so figured it was one I hadn't seen yet.  Looks like you had put up a lot info at one point - sorry I missed it.


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2022)

luncbeast said:


> Nothing specific. I generally watch/read everything I can on PEDs and I didn't recognize that title, so figured it was one I hadn't seen yet. Looks like you had put up a lot info at one point - sorry I missed it.



This is one of my companies and it’s a topical MK-677 with a couple other compounds, check it out: HUMANOGEN – Muscle Gelz


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2022)

luncbeast said:


> Nothing specific. I generally watch/read everything I can on PEDs and I didn't recognize that title, so figured it was one I hadn't seen yet. Looks like you had put up a lot info at one point - sorry I missed it.



This is one of my companies and it’s a topical MK-677 with GABA, check it out: HUMANOGEN – Muscle Gelz


----------

